# Who won the contest



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Who won the Kindleboards contest for the Fire?  I missed the announcement (sorry, I've been sick for months).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Who won the Kindleboards contest for the Fire? I missed the announcement (sorry, I've been sick for months).


I believe it was Caracara.

L


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes it was caracara and she is totally giddy!!
She won the contest right after her K2 bit the dust.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrates winner!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, it was Caracara, and her Fire shipped yesterday so it's on her way to her!


----------

